# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  Entered

## EnfieldPloegNoord

Hello Excel Formu members.
Glad I could join in.
Kind regards,
M

----------


## zbor

Hi EnfieldPloegNoord ... Wellcome.. Hope you will have lot of questions  :Wink:

----------


## E Bauscher

Good day my name is Etienne, I am stationed in Saudi Arabia but I am originally from South Africa.

----------


## Cutter

Welcome to the forum.  So, how hot is it??

----------


## E Bauscher

> Welcome to the forum.  So, how hot is it??



42 Deg Celsius :Cool:

----------


## E Bauscher

Can you help me with forum?

----------


## john55

only 42?! :D

----------


## Cutter

First:  



> 42 Deg Celsius



Yowza!!!

Second:  If you have a question you need to post it in the appropriate area (like Excel General, Excel Programming, Word, etc.).  This area is just to introduce yourself.

----------


## zbor

> only 42?! :D



In the shade  :Wink:

----------

